# Shox and Kangol Update- Deer Hunting, Tug-O-War, Chair Stealing, and a Sad Good-Bye



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Here are some updated pics of Shox and Kangol. 

























Shox is pulling his little heart out









All Kangol wants is for Shox to leave him alone.... Shox wants kisses.








Brayden is playing deer hunter and Shox is the deer.









While I was producing the radio show last week, Shox got himself stuck with a plastic bag around his neck like a fish in the ocean gets caught in six pack holders. He's special. 









Bobo is not happy that Shox is all up in his chair.

































Hamster hunting









We were on the way to the Kentucky show last Friday and this is how Shox rode almost the whole way there.









Weirdo









Pouting....








He can be cute sometimes....

I have some great stacked shots I will post up of him soon that I took last weekend.

Now for the sad news....

The Gorilla Camp suffered a very sad loss last week when CH Sugardaddy, Shox's granddaddy, died on Monday. He was one of my favorite American Bullies and the dog that made me fall in love with the breed. That boy was the truth and I am proud to have his grandson in my yard. 








RIP CH Gorilla's Sugardaddy
10/18/08 - 4/30/12


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh he has grown a lot! Lookin goooooood. Funny, my dog rides In the back window too! Lol! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Oh he has grown a lot! Lookin goooooood. Funny, my dog rides In the back window too! Lol! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

They look great.. luv the deer hunting


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I sure do love me some Shox. i showed my bf some of Shox's puppy pics and then promptly had to explain to him how registered names work lol

the pics of him riding in the back window are awesomely funny :roll:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> They look great.. luv the deer hunting


Thanks girl! Much appreciated! The deer hunting one is my fave too.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So great! Love how Shox tail ia darker like his face, that's cool, never noticed before. Really is adorable seeing them all play. 

Sugar daddy was a great looking bully! So sad since he was still so young.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> I sure do love me some Shox. i showed my bf some of Shox's puppy pics and then promptly had to explain to him how registered names work lol
> 
> the pics of him riding in the back window are awesomely funny :roll:


lol A lot of people don't understand registered names. I like naming my dogs after my favorite clothing accessories lol
I love Kangol hats hence White Dog's name 
Thanks for the love, much appreciated!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Great photos of two good looking Bullies. I love when pups drive adult dogs nuts.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Daddy was indeed a good looking Bully. Sucks such a great rep for the breed has passed. 

Shox is def getting soooo freakin' big. His little widows peak is more visible in pics now. Love his coloring and his form. He's going to be an unstoppable force in the ring.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

What happened to Sugardaddy?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

ames said:


> So great! Love how Shox tail ia darker like his face, that's cool, never noticed before. Really is adorable seeing them all play.
> 
> Sugar daddy was a great looking bully! So sad since he was still so young.


Thanks, Ames! He is definitely a sable dog. I love his little face.



Elvisfink said:


> Great photos of two good looking Bullies. I love when pups drive adult dogs nuts.


Thanks so much, Doug! Shox is all up in Kangol's business but he whipping Kangol into shape with all that running. He is 71lbs now! In his prime, in shape and conditioned he was still 72lbs (he is just a big dog period) so I am happy about that. He is totally over Shox though haha



EckoMac said:


> Daddy was indeed a good looking Bully. Sucks such a great rep for the breed has passed.
> 
> Shox is def getting soooo freakin' big. His little widows peak is more visible in pics now. Love his coloring and his form. He's going to be an unstoppable force in the ring.


Thanks girl! Appreciate he love! Keep your fingers crossed for tomorrow and hope he doesn't act an ass!! haha


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

That pup is getting big, feels like you just got him though still got all that puppy fat. Thanks for sharing, miss seeing you around!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

he sure has grown so much already. Love how Kangol is still tolerating him . Very cute pup and I love seeing pictures of white dog, always been a fan of him.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Shox is such a handsome young man! And Kangol a good boy for putting up with him! 

Daddy was a good looking Bully, RIP, sad day for the bully folk


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aw he's getting so big. Dang. He looks amazing! Your doing a great job with him. Sorry to hear about his grandpa that's very sad, he was a beautiful boy and a great representation of the breed.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> That pup is getting big, feels like you just got him though still got all that puppy fat. Thanks for sharing, miss seeing you around!


Thanks man! Miss you too!!! I haven't attempted to FB stalk you yet but I am thinking about it hahaha!



angelbaby said:


> he sure has grown so much already. Love how Kangol is still tolerating him . Very cute pup and I love seeing pictures of white dog, always been a fan of him.


Kangol is so over his punk ass lol
I will start posting more pics of the WD.... Shox always be in the way though lol



Celestial88 said:


> Shox is such a handsome young man! And Kangol a good boy for putting up with him!
> 
> Daddy was a good looking Bully, RIP, sad day for the bully folk


Thanks, Celeste!



kg420 said:


> Aw he's getting so big. Dang. He looks amazing! Your doing a great job with him. Sorry to hear about his grandpa that's very sad, he was a beautiful boy and a great representation of the breed.


Thanks, KG!!! Much appreciated!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Great pics Lauren!! Shox is looking good! That is great how Kangol is putting up with him well.....for now LOL!! Real sad about his grandpa. He was a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

That boy is getting big and handsome.


----------

